# Need Lynch Mob Goose Call call info.



## catchabunch (Sep 1, 2005)

Another great local call is the michigander by lewis custom calls out of kalamazoo. He is making duck calls as well now. Great calls and great service.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

opps


----------



## Goosenoose (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullrush--Quack Attack this:gaga:   Who are you anyway Moses?


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)

TIM GROUNDS


the super mag will fill your needs -- little harder to blow but well worth the effort, learn to use it and the results will speak for themselves


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Let's keep the discussion on topic and not on rebutals please. (anyone for winglock, Saunders or Foiles?!) 
Personally, I think they're all fine calls sure to put some birds in your lap.

for those experiencing ANY problem with a custom call, I would highly suggest you contact the mfg and work out an adequate resolution. all these guys but a lot of time and energy trying to put out what they think is the best product out there and they certainly wouldn't want you to be displeased with their work. especially when it's their name you're touting or bashing!

now if you can't make a note... that's your problem! 
but inserts falling out, loose wedges, mars, cracks/splits in the wood , I'd contact the mfg. 

speaking specifically about Lynch Mob Calls, I can assure you he'd want to know if you experienced a "quality" issue. Contact him to work it out. Lucky for me, I've had no problems with the 4 variants I've given a test run- the latest being the executioner. Let him know! 

If you don't know how to raise him, it appears GooseNoose or Gander Club has info and I do as well. Just send a PM. 

I'm sure George will address it adequately.

thanks!


----------



## George Lynch (Dec 21, 2005)

To All

Sorry to any of those who had any difficulty in reaching me. My web site will be up in a couple of weeks, but I can be reached through either phone or e-mail.

Now I would like to take the time and explain an issue that seems to happen to a few of you with my calls. Manufacturing and R&D for almost 20 years is my professional background, along with goose guiding for 20 years. I used this experince to develope the first original Lynch Mob, along with 20 different proto types on a hand lathe. All the dimenisions and materials were carefully obtained through much trial and research. 

One of those special develpements was my aluminum gut holder. This is unique to all other calls. This peice is is made of 6061 aluminum which is very tough and is machined to the nearest 1000's of an inch for perfect uniformity for holding guts. The reason many call makers don't use this is because of cost and labor. This helps eliminate the drastic varaitions that happens to acrylic calls due to weather and temperature variations. 

Once the guts have been tuned and seated, they are tightly wedged within the insert, unless pushed with force. What I commonly see is callers who constantly retuning their calls trying to find that magic spot that only they can blow. Well this constant friction after time 6061 aluminum against abs plastic the plastic is being wore to smaller diameter, and the need to install new guts has to be done.(which is cheaper than replacing the whole call). An all acrylic or polycarb call the insert will in time wear along with the guts and the bottom insert and guts must be replaced.

I hope that this might answer any questions out there, and that 25 years of blood, sweat, and goose carcasses that Lynch Mob Calls are time tested and time proven. Again sorry to all who might have experince any problems and will post my e-mail along with number and can be reached 24/7.
(734)915-9487 [email protected]
Thanks
&
Hang'em Low
George


----------



## BaRtMaN (Apr 4, 2002)

By golly, George you are still alive!... I havent head hide nor hair from you in ages. What you been up to brutha? Give me a shout sometime to B.S. 

616-835-0767 is my Cell number


----------

